
Ask HN: How long is your daily commute? - servlate
Please mention the mode of transport as well.
======
cauterized
Morning: 50 min on foot, or 35-50 min by bus. If the cops would just bother to
enforce the parking lots^H^H^H I mean bus lanes it could be 25-30 min
consistently.

Evening: 30-75 min by bus or half/half walking/bus. When it's long most of the
time is spent waiting for a bus with a ridiculously infrequent and poorly
thought out schedule, aggravated by bunching. (Poorly thought out as in two
buses scheduled within 5 min of one another and then no buses for half an
hour, repeatedly. It's mystifying.)

------
sbennettmcleish
It used to be 1hr each way and getting worse
[[https://audit.wa.gov.au/reports-and-
publications/reports/mai...](https://audit.wa.gov.au/reports-and-
publications/reports/main-roads-projects-address-traffic-congestion/demand-
road-network-increased-traffic-congestion-predicted-get-worse/)], then moved
and am now 7-14 minutes away (depending on trains at a level crossing).

------
facorreia
None -- I work from a home office. It used to be 2 hours per day.

~~~
k__
Same here, but I had 1h per day back in the days.

------
mijndert
I'm in consultancy so it changes from time to time. Currently it's about 2
hours one way in the AM, 2 to 2 hours and 15 minutes in the PM. That's 4 hours
a day. 20 hours a week. I hate it. The company won't let me work from home.

------
misframer
Around 6 minutes via car each way.

------
pathy
About 35 minutes.

5 min walk to the bus, one bus stop then hopping on the subway for 20 min,
luckily I don't have to change so I can just relax for those 20 min. Then a 10
minute walk to the office.

Not too bad at all for living in a nice suburb of Stockholm.

~~~
throwy666
Since you are in Stockholm, I'd like to ask: is it feasible to commute by bike
in winter?

My impression was that Stockholm is pretty small compared to other capitals,
and also well connected with bike lanes. But I visited during summer I don't
know about the situation in winter.

~~~
pathy
There are a lot of people who bike all year. Though less than in spring-
autumn.

You probably need/want winter tires for your bike and it may be cold but sure,
it is possible. The bike lanes are usually cleared quickly when it snows.

For me the biking distance would be 14km or so. A bit further than I
personally want to bike but not an uncommon biking route.

------
spoonie
Average about 2.5 hours total: 45 minutes x2 for the Caltrain to and from the
South Bay, and another 60 minutes of biking to and from the train station.
This is at a cost of $190.80/month for the Caltrain monthly pass.

------
lsiunsuex
12 minutes via car each way - about 5 miles. Have been considering biking to
work and home but there was quite a bit of road construction this year - maybe
next year (snow will be here soon)

------
wingerlang
With skytrain, around 20 minutes if I go after the morning rush. Looking to
get a bike to get it down to some 5 minutes or less, although the traffic is
dangerous.

------
poppingtonic
By public transportation: 45 minutes each way ± 10 for vehicle delays, since
the system I use is inefficient. Good time to read and listen to podcasts,
though.

------
navyad
From home to bus stop 5 minutes, take bus to office which would take around 1
hour, then 10 minute walk to office.

so in both ways, i would take around 2.5 hours.

------
antoineMoPa
45 min. walk to the University in the morning 45 min. walk back home at the
end of the day

I used to take the bus and it was 10 min. walk + 15 min. bus.

------
huehehue
Current: 8-10 minute walk each way (Austin)

Previous: 20 minute subway there, 45 minute subway back (NYC)

Before then: 60 minute drive each way (VA)

------
soulnothing
2 -> 2.5 hours one way

Bus to train station. The trains and buses rarely match up so there's a good
bit of wait time at either end.

~~~
1_listerine_pls
where is that?

~~~
soulnothing
Wilmington De to Philadelphia.

For comparison driving is about 30 minutes.

------
8draco8
40 minutes to work and at least 40 minutes back, depends on traffic. I am
driving 31 miles by car to work.

------
pedoh
50-80 minutes depending on direction of travel and traffic, on a motorcycle
(legal lane splitting in California)

------
NetStrikeForce
Most days is just zero as I usually work from home. If I go to the office I
cycle for about 15 minutes.

------
hunterjrj
Depending on traffic, anywhere from 30 - 50 minutes in the AM and 25 - 45
minutes PM (by car).

------
codegeek
zero commute now. But to share, I used to commute 2.5 hours ONE way daily (Car
+ Bus combo). Yea, don't ask. I did it for almost 2 years. Job was good, money
was good except for that commute. Now I work for myself from where ever I want
:)

------
raincrash
25 mins in the morning and 35 mins in the evening. I walk back home from
office.

------
drakonka
Morning: 15-20 minutes, by subway. Evening: 20-30 minutes, by subway.

------
zeristor
42 minutes Tube each way, hopefully off peak + walking. An hour door to door.

Time to read.

------
blabla_blublu
20 minutes by public transport each way + 10 minutes walk each way.

------
camhenlin
0 minutes, I work remotely from home (or wherever else I want)

------
tugberkk
20 min in the morning, 30-40 min in the evening. (by car)

------
OutwitEvil
By Car, 8.5 miles. AM 20-30 minutes PM 30-40 minutes.

------
mod
My last commute was ~40 minutes each way. Edit: Car.

------
newg_master_or
20 minutes door-to-door in Osaka subway.

------
namank
10 seconds, I live across the street.

------
r-s
8 minute bus ride + 2 minute walk.

------
jgrahamc
30 minutes by bicycle each way

------
ahhyes
45 minutes in a vanpool.

------
patatino
30 minutes by car each way

------
tmaly
by car between 45 min and 60 min each way.

by train 2 hours each way

~~~
pavel_lishin
Which do you prefer?

~~~
tmaly
I prefer the train as I can do something productive, but if I have to work
late as I usually do, the train schedule does not work off peak hours.

------
axit
20 minute walk

